# I have a Stalker...



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Gianna has been stalking me for a while now. How else can you explain what she sent. So I got this, totally unexpected...









So I open it up, thinking that she had sent me 15lb of nuts...









I start to unbox everything, expecting to find nuts...









No nuts, but I did get a new buddy, even some grapes for him to munch on. I got some Tequila too, it will go with my collection. She also sent a Pez candy dispenser in the shape of some kind of princess, Im gonna call her Jane, and a Ring pop. What would a bomb be with out some good smokes...









Cardenas-Barber Pole- i love barber poles
A. Fuente- 858 Candela- im big in candela at this moment 
Undercrown- Corona Viva- a favorite
Macanudo- Vintage maduro- Metal bands, Yesss
Foundry- Talbot- Metal Gear, I wanted one since I first saw them
Foundry- Cayley- one more Gear, and the shape of this thing is weird, its unlike any other cigar, i love it









WoW... dont even know what to say, I was expecting nuts and I didnt get any nuts, but all of this is way better than a box full of nuts, thank you Gianna, thanks you very much.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Your very welcome Jose. 
The Vintage Macunado has been in my humidor since they came out. So since 2007?! 

Jane is your offical filthy five of 50 bombs award.  

I had the caley and really liked it. I know you like coffee (yes I did stalk you lol), I suggest trying it with coffee if you are so incline. 

Thank you for being a great BOTL


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Your very welcome Jose.
> The Vintage Macunado has been in my humidor since they came out. So since 2007?!
> 
> Jane is your offical filthy five of 50 bombs award.
> ...


no, thank you for being a great SOTL, and for bombing the crud out of me, *I WILL REMEMBER THIS DAY*... now im off to make me a Margarita...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> no, thank you for being a great SOTL, and for bombing the crud out of me, *I WILL REMEMBER THIS DAY*... now im off to make me a Margarita...


Don't forget to make one for your little buddy!!! Lol


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice, those 2 cigars on the right are funky looking.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

max gas said:


> Very nice, those 2 cigars on the right are funky looking.


The two on the right are the new foundry


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, Gianna means buisiness.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Cypress said:


> Damn, Gianna means buisiness.


shes a little nutty, but Gianna dont mess around!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

And remember, Gianna and I spent a weekend together, plotting our mutual destruction of monkeyboy!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> And remember, Gianna and I spent a weekend together, plotting our mutual destruction of monkeyboy!


Omg!!! Shhhhshhh you are throwing yourself under the bus!! Lol


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Omg!!! Shhhhshhh you are throwing yourself under the bus!! Lol


so you had part in this bombing? i will remember this...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> so you had part in this bombing? i will remember this...


Yours is yet to come, Tequila boy!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

jphank said:


> Yours is yet to come, Tequila boy!


yours too, when you least expect it, BOOM!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> so you had part in this bombing? i will remember this...


I told her I was bombing you and my plans. Jessica just encouraged me down the slope of my creativity! Lmao


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> I told her I was bombing you and my plans. Jessica just encouraged me down the slope of my creativity! Lmao


ok, so this is good to know!!!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome! 

This is why I log on to these forums  Great BOTL AND SOTL here!


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice one! Its great to see so much generosity on the forums!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

StogieJim said:


> Awesome!
> 
> This is why I log on to these forums  Great BOTL AND SOTL here!


Yup... the Botls and Sotls are what makes Puff a great place...

Hey G, that bottle is halfways gone :martini::martini::martini:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Yup... the Botls and Sotls are what makes Puff a great place...
> 
> Hey G, that bottle is halfways gone :martini::martini::martini:


Damn Jose, I didn't think your monkey friend would pack it away so quickly!! :biglaugh:
The bottle of tequilla I gave you is from Mexico, you can't get it here. I know it's pretty old too. So good to hear you and your new buddy likes it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good job Gianna


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Good job Gianna


Jason thank you. Btw you are on my short list. Lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> Jason thank you. Btw you are on my short list. Lol


You will never find me :tongue1:

Hopefully that's the "nice" list! I am flattered to have made it either way!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Jason thank you. Btw you are on my short list. Lol


damn... is there some one *not* on your list???


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> damn... is there some one *not* on your list???


Yes, those are on the do not pass go, do not get nuked list!! :biglaugh:


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

That monkey.... the horror behind the bomb that produces monkeys is too much to fathom.

Actually a bomb that does nothing but produce monkeys would be pretty cool hey. Nice bomb!


----------

